# Hds learning tools



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

I have had an hds unit for a couple of years. When purchased I read all I could and tried to learn how to get the most out of it. I didn't find a whole lot except expensive classes and videos. Does anyone know of any good resources for learning more. I would like to get the most from this expensive tool.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You tube

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The owners manual does tell you everything you need to know, I just got a HDS unit and figured it out within an hour of playing with it on the water with my manual while fishing, Doc Samson has some great video's as well, not real expensive and you can sell them when your done, YouTube is also a great place for instructional video's. 

http://hightechfishing.com/store/dvd.html

Walleye Central and Bass Boat Central have forums dedicated to electronics I have found many many answers just cruising through these sections and if not I just ask. I just networked a HDS-8 with my older 38LCX by doing alot of reading, all the info is there you just have to look. 

What do you think your missing that can't be found in the owners manual or through Google?


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Doc Sampson is good but costly. Not looking for specifics just looking to increase knowledge. I was looking for something like the BBC forum you posted. Looks like it has some good info.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

www.bassboatcentral.com is a good one. also alot of info on u-tube


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

my vise said:


> I didn't find a whole lot except expensive classes and videos. Does anyone know of any good resources for learning more. I would like to get the most from this expensive tool.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I took the Lance Valentine Walleye 101 "Advanced GPS and Sonar Class" for $100.00. Lance's class was worth every penny and I highly recommend it. I fell asleep watching the Doc Sampson DVD.


----------

